# The Genie Game



## Raven (Jun 25, 2006)

I saw this on another message board and it's been a big hit, so I thought we could try it over here.

How it's played: You make a wish and the next person to respond plays the part of the Genie granting your wish... but with a twist!  In granting that wish something bad must come from it as well.

For example:

Me: I wish I had a boat load of money
Next Person to reply: Granted! But the boat is now too heavy and is sinking.

Then you get to make a wish and the next person grant's it (with a twist) and so on and so fourth.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here's a wish to get us started...

I wish I had a brand new car!

~ Raven ~


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 25, 2006)

I wish I had a brand new car!
Granted but, now you will pay higher rates for insurance and spend half your wages for gas.


I wish I had a bigger house.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 25, 2006)

Poof!  You now have a 12 bed  10 bath house!!
But... it didn't come with a housekeeper!!  Start scrubbing!!!


I wish vacation had lasted three more days!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2006)

_Your wish is granted, 3 more days, BUT, now you have double the unpacking, washing, ironing and putting away all those vacation duds _

_kadesma_
_Glad you're back how was the trip? _


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 25, 2006)

What is your wish, kadesma?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2006)

_Forgot that didn't I  My wish,  would be to meet all of the DC gang in person._

_kadesma _


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 25, 2006)

Granted, but, then.....well, I can't think of anything that would be negative, except, there may be some people that you wished you hadn't met. LOL

I wish to go to Hawaii on a 2 week vacation.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 25, 2006)

Granted, but you would pay an arm and a leg for your two week vacation and Wasabi's condo was full.

I was I could meet John Travolata.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 25, 2006)

Granted... but.... dang, he's forgotten how to dance and he keeps stepping on your poor broken toes!


I wish I could go to bed now.....


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2006)

_Pds,  your wish is granted, you can now retire, BUT, you have to get up at 4a.m. to make breakfast and no coffee _

_kadesma, wishing she didn't have to go clean up the kitchen YUK _


----------



## amber (Jun 25, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Pds, your wish is granted, you can now retire, BUT, you have to get up at 4a.m. to make breakfast and no coffee _
> 
> _kadesma, wishing she didn't have to go clean up the kitchen YUK _


 
Kadesma, your kitchen is clean!  Can someone weed my garden?


----------



## Raven (Jun 26, 2006)

Granted!  But your garden was weeded by a nor-easter and is now somewhere in Indiana.


I wish I had a Cat.

~ Raven ~


----------



## wasabi (Jun 26, 2006)

Granted...........your cat's name is Garfield.

I wish I had a home near the ocean.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 26, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> I wish I had a home near the ocean.


 
Granted, oh, by the way the hurricane "Calamity Jane" is coming your way!!

I wish I had a fully equipped home gym...


----------



## middie (Jun 26, 2006)

Granted but then you'll be sore all the time and the equipment will sit there unused.


I wish I could retire


----------



## pdswife (Jun 26, 2006)

Granted... but you forgot to save for retirement and are forced
to live in a cardboard box on the side of the freeway....


I wish vanilla ice cream was good for you and made you lose instead of gain pounds.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 26, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Granted... but you forgot to save for retirement and are forced
> to live in a cardboard box on the side of the freeway....
> 
> 
> I wish vanilla ice cream was good for you and made you lose instead of gain pounds.


Granted no weight gain the ice cream is great for you, but now, no STARBUCKS!!!!  Caffiene nasty 
I wish I could get my painting of lavender to look more like lavender instead of dead twigs  

kadesma


----------



## Raven (Jun 27, 2006)

Granted!  But now your paintings are filling your house with pollen year-round, there's a yellowish-green dust all over everything and your stuck on Claritin for the rest of your life.


I wish, I wish, I was a fish. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 27, 2006)

Granted!!  You are a salmon, oh btw, a hungry Kodiak bear waiting for a snack just ahead of you...

I wish I were drop dead gorgeous...


----------



## GB (Jun 27, 2006)

Well your wish already has come true..., but now you have to fight off the paparazi

I wish I were independently wealthy.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 27, 2006)

(aww, you are too good for my ego, GB!!)

Granted, but watch out... your jealous but clever neighbour is secretly planning a complete robbery scheme...

I wish I could own a private jet to travel around wherever I please...


----------



## GB (Jun 27, 2006)

Granted, but there are no pilots to be found anywhere.

I wish I could eat all the food I want and stay in perfect shape no matter what.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 27, 2006)

Granted!!  However in order to get rid of what you have eaten you have to spend most of your day sitting in toilet!! 


I wish I had a superman's cape to fly around by myself so I wouldn't have to worry about the darn pilot...


----------



## GB (Jun 27, 2006)

Granted, but you now actually are by yourself. You can fly wherever you want, but you have no one to share it with.

I wish the weather was always perfect.


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

Granted Gb but now you're stuck doing yardwork everyday.

I wish I had the money to pay off my medical bills.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 27, 2006)

Granted, but now you get no sleep because you are working three jobs.

I wish I knew my children's college education would be paid for and I could afford to retire when the time comes.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 27, 2006)

Granted, MM, but now you have no money to send them phone cards so they can call you to tell you how lousy they are doing in school.

I wish I lived closer to most of my relatives.


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

Granted Mud but now you'll be getting unannounced guests all hours of the day.

I wish my cousin would stop her drug use.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 27, 2006)

middie, that's not fair!!

okay, granted, but, now she will be 200 lbs from eating chocolate for the cravings{sorry, that's all I could think of}

I wish I could lose weight without having to excersise. LOL


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

It's okay Texas.
Granted but then you'll be lazy bones. ( I wish the same thing myself lol )

I wish winter's in Ohio were shorter and warmer.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 28, 2006)

Granted but then where'd the fun be in flinging grass balls at people vs. snowballs.

I wish to give all my wish to all of you for whatever you desire. With an extra scoop for middie.........who's having a rough go of it right now I can tell.........praying for ya girl.


----------



## Raven (Jun 28, 2006)

Granted!  
Ronjon has a new still but because his old one blew up the G men are onto him 

I wish I had a bigger garden.

~ Raven ~


----------



## middie (Jun 28, 2006)

Granted but now you have more rabbits to try to keep away Raven.

I wish I had a more reliable car.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 28, 2006)

Granted, but the Hummer you bought drinks gas like Kenny Rogers drinks beer.

I wish I could sing.


----------



## middie (Jun 28, 2006)

Granted but now you'll have pollyps in your throat.

I wish I had a jacuzzi


----------



## GB (Jun 29, 2006)

Granted, but it is leaking right into your living room.

I wish today was Saturday.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 29, 2006)

Granted! But theres a 90% chance of severe thunderstorms in the forecast.

I wish I had an endless supply of money to spend


----------



## GB (Jun 29, 2006)

That is better than the 100% chance of rain we have had for the past number of weeks 

Granted, you now have an endless supply of $, but there is also an endless line of people at your door looking for handouts.

I wish my swimming pool was always at the perfect swimming temp.


----------



## middie (Jun 29, 2006)

Granted but then you'll never get anything done because you're always in the pool.

I wish I had more than 1 week of vacation coming up


----------



## corazon (Jun 29, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I wish I had more than 1 week of vacation coming up


Granted but you'll spend your vacation at home doing all the laundry that has piling up.

I wish I lived closer to town...


----------



## GB (Jun 29, 2006)

Granted, but now you have to deal with more traffic, noise, and trash.

I wish I could ensure that my next child is as perfect as my first.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 29, 2006)

Granted.  Your next child will be named 'Dolly', the first human clone.  You greet paparatzi at the door every morning.

I wish contractors would show up when scheduled.


----------



## GB (Jun 29, 2006)

Granted, but they leave after only half the job is finished.

I wish gas was not so expensive.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 29, 2006)

Granted, but now you will eat even more beans and become less fun to be around.

forgot to wish...
I wish hot fudge sundaes were health food.


----------



## middie (Jun 29, 2006)

Granted but now there's a shortage of hot fudge.

I wish I had a maid


----------



## wasabi (Jun 29, 2006)

Granted, but she looks like this. 



I wish I had a goose that lays golden eggs.


----------



## middie (Jun 29, 2006)

Granted but then you'll have that spoiled brat from willie wonka and the chocolate factory yelling " daddy i want one now" every day at your door.

it's okay if the maid looks like that. who cares as long as the house is clean ? lol.

i wish i could meet the rock


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 30, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> i wish i could meet the rock


 
Granted... but it is inside (and towards the end of) the film "Doom", and he is already transformed into a monster.

I wish anything and everything that I wish for would come true.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 30, 2006)

I wish anything and everything that I wish for would come true.

Granted but you slip and say, "I wish I could just lie by this pool all day" and your still stuck there for all the seasons.  

I wish the neighbors dog would get chronic laryngitis.


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted, but the neighbors miss the barking so they get a bigger louder dog to replace this one.

I wish I could have met my fathers mother.


----------



## Raven (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted! But she makes you sit up straight at the table and raps your knuckles when you get out of line. 

*I wish (oh MAN I wish) I could get a copy of the 1890 census!!* (before it was destroyed by fire) GRRRRR!!!!

~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted but your wife just spilled a pitcher of tomato juice on it and it is unreadable....

 I wish that Starbucks had a delivery system, I sure could use a double tall white mocha!!


----------



## vyapti (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted,  they deliver your mocha with a pressure washer.  You need a shower.

I wish I could still get by on 5 hours of sleep/night.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted but..you have to sleep on a bed of nails.

I wish  I was all done packing for the back packing trip.


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted, but you just saw the weather report and it is saying 100% change of torrential downpours during your entire trip.

I wish this party I am going to tonight is a lot of fun.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted.  Too much fun.  You'll have to find someone to bail you out of jail.

I wish I could swap my big toes with my cat's paws.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted, but pantyhose will cost you a fortune.

I wish I could swim.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted... you can swim.  Sadly the shark can swim faster and is really hungry!!


I wish that my son would show up for dinner without a load of clothes to wash.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted, he's a nudist now.

I wish this house would clean itself.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted.  And it complains whenever you leave your dirty dishes in the sink.

I wish my cats would clean their litter box.


----------



## nikkiev (Jun 30, 2006)

Granted... now they leave the seat on the toilet up...

I wish my husband could remember how to use the dishwasher


----------



## pdswife (Jul 1, 2006)

Granted... but now your favorite night time drink tastes a little like DAWN dishwashing liquid...

I wish my hubby would let me get a puppy dog.


----------



## bubblygal (Jul 1, 2006)

Granted BUT ur puppy will go poo poo everywhere... hehehe

I wish the weather won't be so warm here....


----------



## middie (Jul 1, 2006)

Granted but now it's 10 degrees outside.

I wish I didn't have to work 10-7 all weekend long.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 1, 2006)

Granted but now you are enjoying all the extra sleep that you're getting so much that you accidentally sleep through the alarm on Monday morning.


I wish that I could see my sister, it's been two years since we were face to face


----------



## Raven (Jul 1, 2006)

Granted, but she's moved in with you and you quickly remember WHY you haven't seen her in two years.  (at least that's the way it is with my sister hee hee)

I wish I had a brand new 18.0 volt Cordless Drill.


~ Raven ~

(P.S. I cheated. I ordered the drill from Sears during their big sale this week and it will be here next week so that's a self-fulfilling wish  )


----------



## pdswife (Jul 1, 2006)

Granted but the first thing you drill is your front tooth!


I wish we were going on a flat walk today instead of a very up hill walk!


----------



## middie (Jul 1, 2006)

Granted but your leg muscles are now lagging on the exercise they need.

I wish my dog would quit pacing and lay down already.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

GRANTED!  But only until next April when Uncle Sam puts his hands out.

Wish:  I wish that I was a computer whiz.


----------



## nikkiev (Jul 2, 2006)

Granted, but now everytime anyone has a problem... guess who they're buggin'

I wish I had an unlimited food budget so I could make some of the awesome things I see chefs on TV make...


----------



## Raven (Jul 2, 2006)

Granted!  But then you find out that the stuff they make may look great, but taste's lousy.

I wish I had a nice set of stainless steel stock-pots.

~ Raven ~


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 5, 2006)

Granted, but you love your new pots so much that you can't stop cooking and you end up gaining 20 pounds 


I wish I had a hammock to go lay out back in.


(Raven, haven't seen her in two years because we were living overseas until this past March. Now we're in the same country again, but she's in B.C. and I'm in Ontario. Hopefully before the year is up we'll get so see eachother. I miss her soooo much!)


----------



## GB (Jul 5, 2006)

Granted, but now the birds are using you for target practice.

I wish our A/C gets installed this week without any problems.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 5, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Granted, but now the birds are using you for target practice.


   Ecccckkk, I will have to invent a covered hammock...


Granted, but now it`s so frosty inside your house that icicles are forming.


I wish that I could get together with all of my DC friends next Monday for my Birthday


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 5, 2006)

I wish our A/C gets installed this week without any problems.
Granted but now your power bill is higher!

I wish it wasn't so hard to loose weight!


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 5, 2006)

OOps I must have been typing at the same time Piccolina was now what


----------



## GB (Jul 5, 2006)

I will grant both of your wishes 

Piccolina yours is granted, but it will be your worst birthday ever because you will be so sad when all your DC friends have to go home.

southerncooker your wish is granted as well, but now you are too thin and it is just as hard to gain weight.

I wish I liked eggs.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks GB, it`s so true, I would be bummed out after that. But it would be such a joy to see you all 


Granted, but now you decide that you like eggs so much that you buy chickens and one night they escape from their coop, never to return.


I wish that everyone`s wishes could actually come true for them.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 5, 2006)

southerncooker said:
			
		

> OOps I must have been typing at the same time Piccolina was now what



Don`t worry in the least, this is a common occurrence, and it always seems to naturally work itself out because someone will come by and reply to one post or the other (or both) and the game (thread) continues merrily along


----------

